# Wanna BBQ for the Seventh Fleet?



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Or the state of Rhode Island?

I give you the Texas Legend :

Creation by Rich Robins, Gator Pit, LLC.

Things really ARE bigger in Texas!

This thread in no way endorses a specific product or manufacturer, nor does the author have any connection with, or receives any monetary compensation from, any individual or company mentioned in this, or any other, posting. It's just REALLY FRIGGIN' COOL!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

That picture brought a tear to my eye...it is just beautiful.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Now that is what I call a smoker. Man makes the big guy in my back yard look tiny. 

Stacey


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Scott M said:


> Or the state of Rhode Island?
> 
> I give you the Texas Legend :
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't seem right without!

But that is one cool giant BBQ.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r good job Lumps!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

if you think that is cool you should see some custom pits by a guy named Kloss out of Houston!!!

heres another texas sized object that is right down the street from me lmao...Wonder how many boxes of cigars it would hold if you converted it?

http://tim.gahagan.org/entry.asp?ENTRY_ID=532


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Just when I thougt I'd seen it all...The Worlds Largest Ultimate Griller and Smoker










-Wood Fired 48" x 120" grill cooks approximately 200 steaks simultaneously or 1000 hotdogs
-Unique 55' marvel slow smokes and quick grills
-Slow smokes 2000 pounds of meat
-48" flat grill and a Double Fryer
-4-burner gas stove and running water included
-48" flat screen television with Satellite hookup and Bose Entertainment System
-20' hydraulic lid

Amd the BEST NEWS!!!.... IT"S FOR SALE!!!!!!

The BUY-IT-NOW price is a cool 1 MILLION DOLLARS!!! Present bid is a mere 250K!!!

Get it while it's hot, boys!


----------

